# موسوعة أساطير مختارة من قبلي ( متجدد )



## اني بل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*أسطورة بروسيوس*​ 











*تقول الأسطورة الإغريقية إن ( بروسيوس ) البطل المغوار كان واحداً من هؤلاء الأبطال الذين تزخر *
*بهم الأساطير الإغريقية ، شديد الوسامة ، شديد البأس .. وهو كالعادة ابن زيوس من امرأة بشرية ..*​ 
*وعلى حين كان أخوته من الأب يمارسون أعمالهم ( هرقل ) مشغول بقتل الهيدرا .. و(أطلس) *
*منهمك في رفع الكرة الأرضية .. و (برومثيوس ) معلق بين الجبال يتلقى عقابه الأبدي .. و(جاسون )*
*يبحث عن الفروة الذهبية .. كانت هناك مهمة أكثر تعقيداً تنتظر ( بروسيوس ) ..*​ 
*كانت ( كاسيوبيا ) الحسناءالمغرورة قد بالغت في غرورها ووقاحتها إلى درجة أثارت حنق سادة *
*(الأوليمب ). لهذا سلطوا على جزيرتها الفيضانات والزلازل ..*​ 
*ثم جاءت الطامة الكبرى حين أرسلوا للجزيرة تنيناً مرعباً اسمه ( الكراكون ) ،*


*



*


*وكان هذا التنين يطلب – كالعادة – أن يقدموا له قرابين بشريه وإلا أغرق الجزيرة بما عليها ..*​ 
*وهكذا وجدت ( كاسيوبيا ) نفسها مرغمة على تقديم ابنتها الجميلة ( أندروميدا ) لإشباع شهية التنين *​

*الشره .. وهكذا كانت أندروميدا الضحية القادمة مالم يحدث شيء ما ..*​ 
*وفي هذه اللحظة يصل( بروسيوس ) إلى الجزيرة .. يقع في حب الفتاة المختارة كقربان .. ويصمم *
*على قتل الوحش لإنقاذ فتاته .. ولكن كيف ؟!*​ 
*هناك طريقة واحدة فقط .. أفظع من التنين نفسه .. إنه رأس ميدوسا .. !*​ 
*إن ( ميدوسا ) وأختيها هن أشنع من ذكر في الأساطير اليونانية من مخلوقات ، ويسمونهم ( الجرجونات الثلاث ) لقد كانت ميدوسا وأختاها فتيات طبيعيات جداً .. حتى غضب عليهن ( زيوس ) فأحالهن إلى ..*​ 
*أولاً : تحولت الأيدي إلى نحاس ..*​

*ثانياً : إزددن بشاعة وصار لساهن مشقوق كلسان الأفاعي ..*​ 
*ثالثاُ : تحول شعرهن إلى ثعابين ذات فحيح .. ولدغتها قاتلة ..*​ 
*رابعاً : وهو أسوء مافي الأمر .. صارت نظرتهن كافية لأن تحول من تلتقي عيناه بأعينهن إلى حجر ..*​ 
*خامساً : نفين إلى جزيرة في البحر المتوسط لم تحددها الأسطورة حيث يعشن في الكهوف .وسط عشرات من التماثيل الحجرية لأولئك البحارة التعساء الذين ألقى بهم حظهم العاثر على شاطيء تلك الجزيرة ..*​ 
*إنه عقاب قاسٍ ولكنه ليس أسوء عقاب في الأساطير الإغريقية ..*​ 
*والآن .. على ( بروسيوس ) أن يقطع رأس ميدوسا !!*​ 
*ولكن كيف ؟ كيف يمكن مواجهة مخلوق بهذه الصفات ؟ دعك من السؤال الأهم .. كيف تقتل مخلوقاً من دون أن تراه؟!*​ 
*لكن بروسيوس مثله مثل هرقل وثيذيوس .. بطل إغريقي أصيل .. يبحث عن المتاعب أينما وجدت .. ويحمل قدره على كفه ولا يملك الاختيار .. لهذا يروق كثيراً لسادة الأوليمب .. ولهذا تلقى زيارة من من هرمز .. يحمل له بعض الهدايا .. الخوذةالتي تخفي من يرتديها .. والسيف الذي لا يضرب إلا ويصيب هدفه .. ثم الدرع البراق الشبيه بالمرآة ..*​ 
*وينطلق برسيوس مع رفاقه في البحر قاصدين جزيرة الجرجونات الثلاث ..*
*دخل (بروسيوس ) كهف ميدوسا..حوله عشرات من التماثيل الشنيعة لبحارة ماتوا قبل أن يفهموا ما لذي قتلهم*​ 
*دخل ( بروسيوس ) ومن معه في حذر باحثين عن ضالتهم .. ومن ثم تصحوميدوسا من نومها وتفح الثعابين في شعرها .. فيخفي الرجال وجوههم خلف الدروع .. وتتقدم ميدوسا نحو أول الرجال فيتعثر وتلتقي عينيه بعينيها ويتحول لحمه إلى حجر ..*​ 
*وهنا توجد نهايتان للأسطورة ..*​ 
*الأولى تقول أن ميدوسا رأت انعكاس وجهها في درع ( بروسيوس ) وتحولت إلى حجر ..*​ 
*النهاية الثانية تقول أنها تقدمت نحو ( بروسيوس ) الذي استجمع شجاعته وحاسة المكان عنده ليطير رقبتها بضربة واحدة ثم يبادر بالفرارقبل أن تصحوا أختاها ..*​ 
*المهم أن ( بروسيوس ) قد قتلها دون أن يمس شقيتيها .. وعاد بالرأس في كيس ليظهره في اللحظة المناسبة أمام التنين قبل أن يبتلع حبيبته ..*​ 
*الآن حق لـ ( بروسيوس ) أن يتزوج ويستريح ويهنأ بالاً ..*​ 
*ولكن ماذا حدث للرأس .. ؟*​ 
*يقال أن ( بروسيوس ألقى به في البحر .. وأسطورة أخرىتقول أنه أهداه لـ ( حيرا ) زوجة ( زيوس ) للتخلص به من أعدائها .. وثمة حكايات تتجاهل الأمر برمته ..*
*ولكن السؤال الثاني ظل – وسيظل – من دون إجابة .. ماذا حدث للشقيقتين ؟أسطورة بروسيوس*​ 


*؟*​ 


*http://jawwad.org/topics/أسطورة__بروسيوس/*​


----------



## اني بل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*أسطورة نارسيس -النرجسية*​ 


*



*




*يحكى أنّ شاباً اسمه "نارسيس"؛ كان يرى دائماً انعكاس صورة وجهه على الماء .. ويتأمّل جماله *
*الذي أُعجِب به ـ وظنّ أنها امرأة فاتنة ..*​ 
*حتى أحبّها كثيراً وحاول يوماً أن يمسّها بيده .. فتعكّرت صفحة الماء وذهبت صورته؛*​ 
*فحزن كثيراً ومات ..*​ 
*ثم تلاشى ونبتت مكانه زهرة النرجس.!!*​ 
*ومن هنا ظهرت تسمية "النرجسيّة"؛ دلالة على حُب الذات والإعجاب بها*​ 
*اعتاد شاب جميل الوجه والمظهر اسمه نرجس أن يذهب كل يوم لينظر ويتمتع بحسن صورته على *
*صفحة مياه البحيرة. وكان يستغرق في تأمل صورته بافتتان إلي درجة أن سقط ذات يوم في البحيرة و.. غرق!*​ 
*وفي المكان الذي سقط فيه ذلك الشاب نبتت زهرة نعرفها نحن باسم "النرجس"..*​ 
*وعندما مات الشاب جاءت حوريات الغابات إلي ضفاف تلك البحيرة العذبة المياه فوجدتها قد تحولت إلي *
*مستودع لدموع مالحة..*​ 
*فسألت الحوريات هذه البحيرة: لِمَِ تبكين؟!*​ 
*فردت البحيرة: أبكي على نرجس.*​ 
*عندئذ قالت الحوريات للبحيرة: لا غرابة فنحن أيضاً كنا نتملى من جمال هذا الشاب في الغابة.. فأنت لم *
*تكوني الوحيدة التي تتمتع بجماله عن قرب.*​ 
*فسألتهن البحيرة: هل كان نرجس جميلاً؟!*​ 
*فردت الحوريات في دهشة: من المفترض أنكِ تعرفين جمال نرجس أكثر منا، فقد كان ينظر إليكِ ليتمتع *
*هو بجماله يومياً.*​ 
*فسكتت البحيرة لفترة ثم قالت: إني أبكي على نرجس، غير أني لم أنتبه قط إلي أنه كان جميلاً. أنا أبكي *
*على نرجس لأنه في كل مرة تقولون أنتم أنه كان ينحني فوق ضفتي ليتمتع هو بجماله، كنت أرى أنا في *
*عينيه طيف جمالي !*
​ 
*http://jawwad.org/topics*​


----------



## اني بل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*أسطورة الملك الإغريقي أوديب*​ 

*



*​ 
*كلمة أوديب كلمة يوناينة و تعني (صاحب الأقدام المتورمة)*​ 
*أصل الاسطورة:في العصر القديم كان هناك ملك إغريقي أنجب أبن يُدعى أوديب و كانت من عادات *
*الإغريق هو أن يقوموا بقراءة مستقبل ابناءهم عند ولادتهم فقرأ الدجالين انذاك مستقبل أوديب و قالوا *
*للملك أن ابنه أوديب سيقوم بقتله و يتزوج من امراءته التي هي ام اوديب فأمر الملك بأن يتولى أمر *
*أوديب الحرس و ذلك بقتله الا أنهم قاموا بإعطاءه لمزارع لديهم و قام بتربيته كأمير و في احد الأيام كان أوديب في حانة و كان فيها بعض الدجالون أو من يُطلق عليهم المستبصرون و ذلك لان إعتقادتهم بأنهم على إطلاع كامل على المُستقبل, فقرأ المستبصرون لاوديب مستقبله و قالوا له أن سيقتل ابوه و يتزوج أمه فخاف أوديب إعتقاداً منه أنه سيقوم بقتل اباه المزارع و امه زوجة المزارع لذا قرر أن يترك المدينة و يذهب إلى مدينة تُدعى مدينة ثيبس (مسقط رأسه) و قبل دخوله للمدينة كان هناك جسر للمرور, اثناء عبوره لذلك الجسر واجه موكب ملك ثيبس (والده الحقيقي) فطلب منه الحرس التنحي جانباً ليعبر الملك الا أن الغرور الذي رابه عليه أباه المزارع جعل منه يرفض ذلك فقتل الملك و الحرس و لم يكن على معرفة بأن الشخص الذي قتله هو ملك ثيبس, عند وصوله إلى المدينة كان يمنعه من دخولها لعنة تدعى لعنة التنين سفنكس و ليتمكن اي احد من دخول أو الخروج من هذه المدينة يلزم عليه حلّ هذا اللغز, استطاع اوديب بقدرته حلّ هذا اللغز و تخليص المدينة من اللعنة و وصل ايضاً خبر مقتل ملك ثيبس فلم يكن هناك أجدر من اوديب البطل أن يخلف الملك, فتزوج ارملة الملك (أمه الحقيقة) وأنجب منها ابناء و بعد فتره انتشر الطاعون فأتى بمُستبصر ليعلمه ما سبب ما يحدث اجابه بأن هذه اللعنة هي بسبب أن الملك السابق قُتل و لم يؤخذ بثأره, فسأل أوديب زوجته عن اسباب مقتل زوجها و كانت تجيبه بأنه قاطع طريق قتله و لم تكن على علم بأن اوديب (زوجها|ابنها) هو من قتله و بعد التحقيق و البحث جاء المزارع (والده) و أخبرهم الحقيقة كامله و صُدمت الملكة و قالت انها حصلت على ولد من الولد و زوج من الزوج فشنقت نفسها و اما صدمة (عُقدة) أوديب كانت كبيره جداً لم يستطع تحملها ففقع عيناه الاثنتين بيده لانه لم يتمكن من معرفة الحقيقة و هيامامه .*

*http://jawwad.org/topics*​


----------



## اني بل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*أسطورة الغول.... مخيفة؟؟*​ 






​ 
كائن خرافي يعتقد أن الانسان إذا ضربه مرة واحدة بسلاح فإنه يقتله . ويطلب الغول من الانسان وهو يحتضر أن يضربه مرة أخرى فإذا استجاب ضاربه لطلبه وأعاد ضربه بالسلاح فإنه يحيا من جديد وينتقم من الانسان . وعين الغول مشقوقة بالطول ويتطاير منها الشرر عندما يحدق في الانسان ويسمي العامة أنثى الغول " مسلعوة " . وقد درج الناس في بعض البلاد على أن يتركوا شيئاً من الطعام خارج الدار لكي يتناوله الغول وينصرف عنهم إذ يعتقدون أن الغول يتردد على البيوت ليتناول الطعام الفاخر . ومن المعتقدات الشائعة في بعض البلاد أن خير طريقة للتخلص من الغول هي رش بذور الكتان على الأرض . والغول معروف للعامة بأنه يحب الطعام كثيراً . وقد ورد ذكره في أشعار " تأبط شراً " ويقال إن الغول لا يختلف عن أنثاه التي بوسعها أن تتشكل في أي هيئة . كما يذهب البعض إلى أن الغول ضرب من مردة الجن الذين يتميزون بالوحشية الجهنمية والعدوانية يعترضون طريق الناس ويتخذون أشكالاً مختلفة ثم ينقضون عليهم في غفلة منهم ويلتهمون أجسادهم . ومن المعتقدات الراسخة أنه يمكن صرف الغول بتلاوة الأذان . ويرى البعض أن الغول هو بعينه آكل لحوم البشر سواء كان من الجن أو من الإنس . وقد تردد ذكر الغول في عدد من حكايات ألف ليلة وليلة مثل حكاية السندباد وحكاية سيف الملوك وحكاية الوزير الحسود . كما ورد في حكايات أخرى ذكر غيلان تحوم في القبور وتلتهم جثث الموتى . وقيل إن الغول شيطان يصيب الانسان بداء الكلب .​ 








*http://jawwad.org/topics*​


----------



## اني بل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*أسطورة آلهة الحب عند الفراعنة*​ 





​ 
تعد قصه الحب الاسطوريه الخالده بين ايزيس واوزوريس من اروع قصص الحب التي شغلت العالم- لقمه الوفاء والاخلاص الذي لم تعرف البشريه مثله حتي الان- فقد كان اوزوريش حاكما عادلا وقويا؛ ساد عصره السلام والوئام ؛ لكن دائما للقدر والخيانه مكانا فقد قدر به اخوه ست وقتله والقي بجثته في النيل بعد ان قطعها الي14 او 16 جزءا الا ان ايزيس الوفيه اسطاعت ان تجمع الاجزاء وتعيد تكوين الحسه لتعيده للحياة بسحرها؛ لتحمل منه ولما كانت عوده اوزوريس للحياة الطبيعيه امرا صعبا فقد ظلملكا علي مملكه الموت الا ان حورس ابنه الذي انجبته ايزيس ملكه الجمال استطاع ان يحارب عمه ست ويتغلب عليه ويحكم البلاد وقد اتخذه المصريون القدماء مثالا لاله الحب- ومن قصص الحب الفرعونيه قصة نفر تيتي وحبها لزوجها اخناتون الذي وقفت بجانبه في رحلته لتوحيد الالهه وذهبت معه الي تل العمارنه رغم كل المعارضه التي لقيها وزكر نص قديم اكتشفه عالم المصريات سويز انه لاعداد شراب للمحبه يكفي لكمية صقيره من دم الاصبع الخنصر- الواقع بين الاصبع الوسط والصقير ( البنصر)- باليد اليسري والذييتطابق مع الطحال وكان يسمي هذا الاصبع باصبع القلب--- لكي تدب المحبه في قلب الحبيب- وربما يفسر ذلك سبب وضع خاتم الزواج في الاصبع البنصر باليد اليسري في الوقت الحالي.
أعزاي من منا الآن يعرف هذا الحب ومن منا يستطيع أن يضحي من أجل حبيبه وإلي أي مدي يستطيع ذالك- نحن ننتظر واحداً منكم يرد علينا ويقول انا ويوضح كيف ضحى من أجل الحب .





*http://jawwad.org/topics*​


----------



## اني بل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*أسطورة الكا والخلق عند الفراعنة *​ 







​ 

الكا" مصطلح يتسع نطاقه عند الكلام عن الموتى بشكل خاص.فالعبارة "يذهب إلى كا" تعني "يموت". كما وصفت تماثيل الموتى التي دفنت في المقابر بأنها "تماثيل كا"، وبذلك تشبه الكا في طبيعتها "القوة الحيوية".
هناك بعض الأفكار المصرية الغامضة، والتي نعجز عن وضع تعريف محدد لها مثل فكرة الـ "كا"، ولا شك في أن هذا العجز يرجع إلى عدم وجود نظير لها في معاجمنا أو في الفكر الحديث.
وكانت الـ "كا" في الحقيقة مظهراً من مظاهر الطاقة الحيوية، وتعد قوة خلاقة تحفظ الحياة.
وعلى هذا يمكن أن تكون كلمة "كا" بمعنى القوة الإلهية الخلاقة، وتعبيرا عن قوى استمرار الحياة التي أسندت إلى الإله ماعت.وبذلك تشبه الكا، في طبيعتها، "القوة الحيوية" التي تلعب دوراً هاماً في معتقدات كثير من الشعوب الأفريقية مثل "مونتو Muntu" عند شعب البانتو Banhtu و"مينيبي Menebe" عند شعب الأوليه Oule!.
أسطورة الخلق والنشأة عند الفراعنة​ 
[لم تكن أساطير القدماء مجرد خيال خصب يعيد تشكيل العالم بل كانت تلك الأساطير محاولتهم الدائمة لفهم هذا العالم.
كعادة الإنسان القديم كانت من أهم الأشياء التي شغلت فكر المصري القديم هي أصل الخلق، لذا ظهرت العديد من الأساطير حول بداية الكون.
كانت هناك ثلاث أساطير حول الخلق والنشأة تبعا لثلاث نظريات مختلفة الأولي تنسب لمدينة هليوبوليس والثانية لهرموبوليس والثالثة لمنف, ولكن في النهاية تغلبت أسطورة هليوبوليس بعد أن مزجت ببعض الآراء الصغيرة من نظريات هرموبوليس ومنف. سوف نلخص هنا الأساطيرالثلاثة:
الأولي
جاءت من هليوبولس وتتلخص في أن الكون قد نشأ من ماء غير مشكل يسمى نون انبثق منه الإله آتوم الذي ظهر فوق ربوة تسمى الربوة الاولى أو ربوة الخلق -والإله آتوم يساوي الإله رع- ثم قام الإله آتوم بإيجاد التوءمين "شو" إله الهواء و "تفنوت " ربة الرطوبة وهما الذان أوجدا بدورهما الإله "جب" إله الأرض والربة "نوت" ربة السماء ثم نتج عنهما "اوزوريس وايزيس وست ونفتيس".
وقد كونت الآلهة التسعة ما يسمي بالتاسوع الإلهي (أي مجمع الآلهة التسعة) ويعتبر التاسوع كياناً إلهيا واحداً و من هذا النظام اشتقت نظرية كونية تصور الكون على هيئة ثالوث يتكون من شو إله الهواء وهو واقف ساندا بيديه الجسد الممدد لربة السماء نوت ويرقد الإله جب عند قدميه.
أما الثانية :
نشأت في هرموبوليس وتقول أن المادة غير المشكلة كانت موجودة قبل نشاة الكون وقد كانت لها أربع صفات تضاهي ثمانية من الآلهة في اربعة أزواج وهم: "نون ونونيت" إله وربة الماء الأزلي (الماء الأول)، "حوج وحوحيت" إله وربة الفراغ (الفضاء)، "كوك وكوكيت" إله وربة الظلام، "آمون وآمونيت" إله وربة الخفاء.
وقبل نشأة الأرض كانت هذه الآلهة مجرد صفات للمادة غير المشكلة وقد كونت هذه الآلهة ثامون هرموبوليس (مجمع الآلهة الثمانية) كما ظهرت أيضا من المادة غير المشكلة الربوة الأزلية (الأولى) في هرموبوليس وعلى تلك الربوة كانت هناك بيضة وهي التي خرج منها إله الشمس ثم أخذ إله الشمس في تنظيم العالم..​ 
أما الثالثة:
والتي ظهرت في منف -بعد أن أصبحت عاصمة مصر- فقد حاولوا فيها تمجيد الإله "بتاح" إله منف فجعلوه في أسطورة نشاة الكون الإله الخالق الأكبر ولكنه يحتوي على 8 آلهة أخرى بعضها من التاسوع الهليوبوليسي والباقي من الثامون الهرموبوليسي.
وقد احتل آتوم مكانة خاصة في هذه النظرية وأدخل الثنائي "نون وتوبيت" في المجموعة كما أدخل فيها تاتن (أحد آلهة منف) والذي يعتبر تجسيدا للإله الذي برزت منه المادة الأزلية الأولى ثم اضيفت أربعة آلهة أخرى غير محددة بدقة.
وحسب النظرية فإن الإله آتوم يحمل صفات النشاط والحيوية للإله بتاح وهي الصفات التي عن طريقها تحقق الخلق، أما صفات الفطنة (الفكرة) والقلب ويجسدها الإله حورس ثم الإرادة واللسان ويجسدها الإله تحوت ويقال أن الإله بتاح قد كون العالم في صورة عقلية قبل أن يخلقه بالكلمة (كن فيكون).​ 
***********************************************​*http://jawwad.org/topics*​​


----------



## اني بل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*أسطورة عيد الحب*​ 





 


*هناك تاريخ قديم للاحتفال بعيد الحب العالمى يوم 14 فبراير من كل عام، ترجع أسطورة أو تاريخ عيد الحب إلي الاحتفال الروماني القديم. حيث كان يوجد مهرجان يسمى مهرجان الخصب ""Luper CaliaJuno" إلهة المرأة والزواج، والإله "بان - Pun" إله الطبيعة. ثم قام البابا "جلاسيس" باقتباس مهرجان الخصب الروماني القديم وتحويله للاحتفال بعيد الحب مع تغيير اليوم ليصبح 14 فبراير بدلاً من 15، ويقام هذا العيد علي شرف القديس الروماني "فالنتين" الذي تم سجنه وإعدامه لمساعدة الآخرين وكان ذلك يوم 14 فبراير عام 270 قبل الميلاد، حيث قام الإمبراطور الروماني "كلاديوس" بإصدار أوامره بعدم الزواج أثناء وقت الحرب لأنه كان يعتقد أن الزواج يضعف من قدرة الرجال والجنود علي القتال في الحروب، لكن القس "فالنتين" ذهب ضد رغبته وكان يقوم بتزويج الأفراد وإقامة احتفالات الزواج، لذلك أصدر أوامره بسجنه. *
*وخلال فترة سجنه وقع في حب ابنة السجان العمياء الذي أثناء زواجه منها استعادت بصرها، وقبل إعدامه قام بإرسال رسالة لها استطاعت قراءتها جيداَ وكان الإمضاء "فالنتين" وقد ارتبط هذا اليوم بعد ذلك بإرسال الهدايا والكروت للتعبير عن الحب، وجاء هذا اليوم تخليداًً لذكري القديس "فالنتين" وهو نفس اليوم الذي تم إعدامه فيه ليصبح يوم الحب العالمي . مهرجان روماني قديم كان يقام في 15 فبراير لضمان الخصب للناس والقطيع والحقول، وفي هذا المهرجان كان يتم التضحية بالخراف والكلاب. وكان الاحتفال يقام علي شرف الإلهة "خونو - *​ 











*http://jawwad.org/topics*​


----------



## اني بل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*أسطورة بوابة الأحلام - Dream Stela *​ 






​ 

صورتين توضحان موقع بوابة الأحلام و القصة المكتوبة على الصخر في صدر التمثال يوجد بين قدمي ابي الهول بوابة تدعى الآن بوابة الأحلام و عليها نقش قصة ,تخبرنا قصة الجيل الملكي الثامن عشر ان ثتموسيس السادس - (c.1400-1390 BCE) Thutmosis IV نام عند رأس ابي الهول الذي كان غارقاً بالتراب حتى عنقه . حلم ثتموسيس أن ابو الهول كلمه و وعده أن يصبح ملكاً لكن في المقابل عليه أن يحرره من رمال الصحراء و يزيل عنه التراب​ 





​ 







​ 


لا يعرف م الذي حدث حقاً في تلك الفترة لكن على ما يبدو أن ثتموسيس ازال الرمال عن ابي الهول آنذاك , و يعتقد ان الحلم كان قصة ملفقة لأهداف سياسية , نوع من الدعاية لاثبات شرعية الملك و مصداقيته فعلى حسب اعتقاد المصريين القدماء أن الآلهة هي من تقرر الفرعون القادم و تدعمه , و ربما في هذه الحالة أبو الهول نفسه..
اللوحة المصنوعة من الجرانيت فوق البوابة تحكي قصة الحلم بالاضافة الى تسجيل السنة الاولى تحت حكم ثتموسيس و أمام بوابة الأحلام يوجد ما يشبه المذبح حيث كانت تقوم عباداتهم الوثنية في عهد رمسيس الثاني Rameses II (c.1279-1213 BCE).​ 





​ 



مناطق لم تكتشف حتى اليوم !!​ 


و حيث يعتبر أبو الهول أعجوبة بحد ذاتها ناهيك عن الأهرام التي تقف خلفه فانه يعتبر لغزاً للعصور التي تلته , ربما بسبب ارتباطه الخفي بالقارة الغارقة أطلانطس , و قد بدا هذا الاعتقاد عندما تنبأ عراف أمريكي يدعى Edgar Cayce بوجود غرفتين أماميتين تحت أقدام أبي الهول تحويان مكتبتين مليئة بسجلات عن أولئك الذين نجوا من دمار أطلانطس
لفترة لم يعط للأمر أي اهتمام الا ان العمال المسؤولين عن الترميم اكتشفوا مدخلاً مفتوحاً جزئياً جانب ابي الهول و بحسب التقديرات ان الباب لم يفتح سوى مرة واحدة فقط , لم تظهر أي من الصور موقع الباب تحديداً ..
كذلك تم اكتشاف سلسلة من الأنفاق عام 1995 يبدأ اثنان منها تحت أبي الهول , لذلك استعمل فريق العلماء الغربي السيموغراف ليتكشف لهم عن وجود فراغات تحت الأرض على شكل حجرات منتظمة تحتالأرض ببضعة أمتار , تحت القدمين الأمامايتين تحديداً !!
حتى اليوم .. لم يسمح بفحوص أخرى​ 
نحن نعلم الآن يقيناً أن هنالك حجرات تحت أبي الهول و حوله , اكتشافات عظيمة ورائعة لم يكشف الستار عنها بعد ربما أعظم من اكتشافات وادي الملوك ..و ربما كانت نبؤة العراف صحيحة و أن هنالك صلة بين الفراعنة و الحضارة الأسطورية أطلانطس​ 
طريق أبي الهول​ 






​ 




​ 





يعتقد العلماء أن هذا الطريق يمتد من الأقصر نحو المجلى , ما يميز هذا الطريق أن هنالك حوالي 4000 الى 5000 تمثال على جانبي الطريق الذي كان يمثل طريقاً تجارياً هاماً آنذاك و للأسف لم يبقى من تلك التماثيل سوى عدد محدود فقد تحطم بعضها و آخر أخذ للمعارض​ 






​ 


لقد كان ابو الهول مدفوناً تحت طبقات من التراب , فاذا لاحظت الصورة جيداً ستجد أن ابو الهول يقبع في حفرة تقل عن مستوى الاهرام خلفه ثم ان الأهرام تقع بعيداً عن القاهرة آنذاك,و لا يعرف تحديداً متى ظهر أبو الهول للعيان من جديد لكن على ما يبدو انه لم يكن يمثل ضرراً لاحد على اية حال في العصور التالية و هو الآن جزء لا يتجزأ من زيارتك لآثار مصر و الأهرام التي يحرسها​ 
لماذا ابو الهول بدون انف و أين اختفى ؟؟​ 






​ 




​ 
صور توضح مدى الضرر الذي تعرض له الوجه على ايام نابليون​ 





قيل ان الاتراك هم من حطم أنفه و لحيته , لكن القصة الاكثر شهرة و تصديقاً هي أن الأنف و اللحية ضحيتي طلقات مدفعية نابليون التدريبية , الا أنه بعد عدة طلقات لم ينجح سوى في تحطيم أنفه و لحيته و التسبب باضرار كبيرة لكن ابو الهول لم يتحطم وضل صامداً برغم كل شيء​ 
أبو الهول في السينما​ 






​ 




​ 





نعم لقد ظهر أبو الهول في السينما الهوليودية لعدة مرات لعل أهمها و هو ما سنتقصر على ذكره هو لقطة دخوله الى روما في منظر مهيب في فيلم كيلوباترا عام 1963​ 






​ 


كذلك لقد ظهر أبو الهول في فيلم من انتاج ديزني بعنوان أمير مصر - Prince Of Eygpt​ 






​ 


و أخيراً أصدرت لعبة على اسمه في عام 2003 للـ PS2 بعنوان Spinx and the curesd mummy و كذلك كان عنصراً اساسياً في لعبة Age Of Mythology​ 
ابو الهول حول العالم
بالرغم من كل الصور التي رأيتها و ستراها عن أبي الهول فلا شيء يضاهي رؤية تلك الأسطورة العملاقة وجهاً لوجه, و ما رايتموه سابقاً بعض الصور لما يمكن ان تشاهده لأبي الهول ان زرت مصر يوماً ما
و هذه لقطات من أبي الهول حول العالم
الجيزة - مصر
سانتورينو - اليونان
باريس - فرنسا
بتسبورغ - روسيا
لاس فيغاس - الولايات المتحدة
آمل أن استمتعتم باسطورتنا الفريدة عن الأسطورة الحية أبو الهول

*http://jawwad.org/topics*​ 





​


----------



## اني بل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*أسطورة التنين*​ 


*



*


*التنين هو مخلوق أسطورى تم ذكره تقريبا فى جميع الحضارات و الثقافات فى جميع أنحاء العالم . و *
*تختلف صفات و قدرات التنين مع اختلاف الحضارات التى ظهرت فيها الاسطورة ، و لكن مع اختلاف *
*الحضارات فهناك صفة مميزة لم تتغير فى التنين الا و هى انه حيوان زاحف و يمتلك خواص سحرية .*


*



*
​

*و من اكثر التنانين شهرة هى التنانين الاوروبية طبقا لما يرد فى الحكايات الشعبية او التنانين الشرقية طبقا للاساطير الصينية*​ 

*



*
​

*و كلمة تنين مشتقة من الكلمة الاغريقية δράκων drakōn و تعنى سحلية ضخمة او من الفعل δέρκομαι derkomai و الذى يعنى " ارى بوضوح "*
*الوصف*
*فى كل الثقافات يتمثل التنين كسحلية او ثعبان ضخم مزود بقدمين صغيرتين و يخرج النار من فمه و لكن التنين الاوروبى مزود بجناحى خفاش فى ظهره*​ 
*و فى الاعوام الاخيرة بعد ان اصبح كيفية سير التنانين على الارض معلومات عامة تم رسم اجنحة التنانين كاقدامها الامامية مثل هذه الصورة من فيلم Reign of Fire.*


*



*
​


*نظرةعامةعلى تاريخ التنين*​ 
*و كباقى الاساطير يتم النظر الى التنين بنظرة مختلفة طبقا لاختلاف الحضارات . ففى بعض الاوقات يقال ان التنانين تتنفس و تنفث نارا او سما , و يتم رسمهم كحيوان زاحف يخرج من بيضة و يكون اما مغطى بالريش او جسم عظمى . و فى بعض الاحيان يكون لهم اعين كبيرة صفراء او حمراء و هذه الخاصية هى مصدر كلمة تنين فى الكثير من الحضارات*​ 

*



*
​

*و التنانين المجنحة تمثل فقط فى التنانين الاوروبية اما التنانين الشرقية فهى عبارة عن زواحف ضخمة فقط . و التنانين يمكن ان يكون لها قدمان او اربعة او ليس لها على الاطلاق او اكثر من اربعة اذا رجعنا للادب الاوروبى القديم*
*و فى العصور الحديثة تظهر التنانين اضخم من تنانين العصور القديمة حيث كانت التنانين فى الماضى اصغر من الانسان*​ 
*و التنانين تمتاز بالسمة الروحية فى العديد من الحضارات . ففى ثقافات شرق اسيا كان التنين - و لا يزال فى بعض الثقافات - رمزا مقدسا لقوى الطبيعة و الدين و الكون . و يقال ان التنين يتميز بالحكمة فهو اكثر حكمة من الانسان و اطول عمرا , و يقال ان التنين يمتلك قوى سحرية خارقة و يرتبط التنين غالبا بالابار و الامطار و الانهار . و فى بعض الثقافات يمتلك التنين القدرة على التحدث كالبشر*

*التنين فى الاساطير الاغريقية*
*و فى الاساطير الاغريقية القديمة كان اول ذكر للتنين فى الالياذة Iliad حيث اجاممنون كان له رمز تنين ازرق فى حزام سيفه و شعار تنين ثلاثى الراس على درعه*

*التنين فى الاساطير الصينية*
*التنانين الصينية و الشرقية عامة دائما تنانين خيرة بعكس التنانين الاوروبية الشريرة باستثناء ( تنين ويلز الاحمر Y Ddraig Goch, The Red Dragon of Wales ) و التنانين الشريرة ايضا توجد فى الاساطير الفارسية و الروسية*
*و التنانين ذات شعبية كبيرة جدا فى الصين و كان التنين ذو الخمسة مخالب رمزا للامبراطورية الصينية مع طائر العنقاء . و فى المهرجانات الصينية الناس يلبسون ازياء التنين و هو امر شائع .*

*التنين فى الاساطير الفارسية*
*كلمة تنين فى اللغة الفارسية تعنى ازدها azhdahā or ezhdehā و هى تعود فى اصلها الى الكلمة Aži Dahāka و كان الفارسيون يعتقدون ان صغير التنين سيكون بنفس لون عينى الام .*

*التنين فى الاساطير السامية*​ 
*فى النصوص الدينية اليهودية كان اول ذكر لمخلوق يشبه التنين فى Biblical works of Job (26:13), and Isaiah (27:1) حيث يدعى هذا المخلوق Nachash Bare'ach, or a "Pole Serpent".*

*التنين فى الادب الحديث *
*حيث تم ذكر التنين فى العديد من الاعمال الادبية المعاصرة ففى عام 1937 و فى قصة الخيال The Hobbit للكاتب الشهير صاحب السلسلة الاشهر ملك الخواتم المؤلف العبقرى تولكين J.R.R. Tolkien كان من الشخصيات الرئيسية فى القصة تنين يدعى Smaug*​ 
*و فى السلسلة الاشهر فى العالم Harry Potter للمؤلفة J. K. Rowling كانت التنانين تلعب دورا هاما . ففى العدد الاول Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone كان هاجريد Hagrid يربى تنينا يدعى "Norwegian Ridgeback" و فى رواية Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire كان اولى المسابقات فى دورة السحر الثلاثية كانت الحصول على بيضة ذهبية من تنين و فى العدد الاخير Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows قام هارى بمحاربة التنين الذى كان يحرس خزائن بنك جرينجوتس Gringotts*​ 
*و هناك سلسلة الخيال العلمى Dragonriders of Pern ل Anne McCaffrey تم ذكر تنانين ذكية تطلق النار و قادرة على ان تتخاطر ذهنيا مع اصحابها حيث تحدث هذه الرابطة بينهم منذ ان تفقس البيضة*​ 
*و تم تناول موضوع التنين الذى يرتبط مع صاحبه منذ اول لحظة فى حياته فى الرواية التى تحولت الى الفيلم الشهير Eragon حيث يحكى قصة المراهق Eragon و الذى تعرف على تنينه Saphira*​ 
*و هناك بعض الناس الذين يقولون ان الاسم العلمى للتنين هو دراكو Draco*
*أصل التنين*​ 
*قد يكون التنين نشأ من الخوف الطبيعى للانسان من الثعابين ، والقطط الوحشية ، والطيور الجارحة ، وكذلك الأسنان ، و المخالب ، و الحجم و الخوف الازلى من النار*​ 
*و يقول بعض علماء الحيوانات المنقرضة cryptozoologists انه لابد و ان يوجد نظير للتنين فى الواقع و الذى نشأت منه كل هذه الاساطير انطلاقا من حقيقة ان لكل اسطورة منشأ و كل دخان لابد له من نار , فيفترضون ان التنين جاء نظيرا لبعض انواع الديناصورات و لكن للاسف لا يوجد دليل مادى وحيد على هذا*​ 
*يفترض العالم كولمان Loren Coleman ان بعض حكايات الديناصورات جاءت اقتباسا من سحلية المونيتور monitor lizards و ان تخيل النار التى تخرج من فم التنين جاء بسبب ان بعض انواع هذه السحالى فى بعض المناطق الاسيوية عندما يختلط جسم السحلية و هو مبتل بالماء بالجو الدافئ ينبعث منه بخار*​ 
*و كان فى بعض الاحيان يتم الخلط بين عظام الديناصورات و بعض الثدييات على انها عظام تنين فعلى سبيل المثال فى عام 300 قبل الميلاد فى بلدة Wucheng, Sichuan, China حدث مثل هذا الموقف و سجله المؤرخ Chang Qu*
*الوجبة الغذائية *
*التنين الاوروبى كان يتغذى على الفتيات و الحيوانات اما التنين الصينى فكان ياكل اللحم ، والأحجار الكريمة والحليب والسمك*​


----------



## اني بل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*أسطورة مصاصي الدماء*​ 






​ 


وقد فسر العلم اليوم أن مصاص الدماء ماهو إلا مرض نادر اسمه بورفيرا كوتانيا تاردا (pct).
حيث يصاب به المريض بأعراض مشابهة لمصاصي الدماء التي حكت عنها الأساطير
وكما هو متعارف عليه وحسب مانقلته الأساطير لنا أن مصاص الدماء
يشرب الدماء تعطشا لها وقد يموت إذا لم يروي ظمأه بها ..
وكذا الحال مع مرضى البروفيرا .. فإن نقص كريات دمهم الحمراء 
تجعلهم يحتاجون باستمرار لنقل الدم ..
إذا في الأسطورة والحقيقة
" كلاهما يعتمدان على الدم لإكمال حياتهما "​ 





​ 

لكن ماذا لو وجدت أسطورة حقيقية تشرب دماء ضحاياها بعد تعذيبهم بطرق متوحشة وبلا رحمة ..​ 
ولكن ليس هدفها ( الحياة ) .. بل هدفها ( المحافظة على شبابها ) .. !​ 
إليزابيث باثوري
أو​ 
كونتيسة الدم​ 
.."من هي ..؟"..​ 
الكونتيسة إليزابيث باثوري .. ولدت عام 1561 في غرب هنجاريا ( المجر ) .. في ذلك 
الوقت كانت عائلة باثر من أرقى العائلات الملكية .. كان لها أختين أكبر منها .. 
وكان الطابع الذي يميز أفراد العائلة هو سوء الخلق والعدائية ..!!
.." بم تميزت ..؟"..
كانت تتميز عن البنات في ذلك الوقت بأنها حسناء وماكرة تجيد القراءة والكتابة​ 
.." مالذي حرك بداخلها حب القتل والتعذيب ..؟ "..​ 
عندما بلغت اليزابيث التاسعة من عمرها .. أقام الفلاحون ثورة فوقعت جرائم اغتصاب وتعذيب 
وشاهدت عندما كانت تختبيء خلف شجرة .. المزارعين وهم يعتدون على أختيها ويقتلوهما
وبعد أن خمدت الثورة تم تعذيب المزارعين أمام عينيها ..!​ 
.."ماذا حصل بعد ذلك ..؟"..​ 
تزوجت الكونتيسة الكونت فرنسيس ناداستي .. كان قاسي القلب ويستمتع بتعذيب الأسرى
بتقطيع رؤوسهم والرقص على جثثهم .. وقد ساهم أيضا في تعليم إليزابيث بعض 
فنون التعذيب ...! ​ 
.." أبناء إليزابيث ورحيل زوجها .."​ 
ولدت إليزابيث أول بناتها الثلاثة ( آنا ) وفي ذلك الوقت أصبح زوجها خبيرا عسكريا .. 
فلم يكن يزورها . .فأحست بالضجر والوحدة .. فقررت أن تقضي وقتها مع الخدم .. 
فكانت تختار الفتيات اللاتي لا تتجاوز أعمارهن سن الرابع عشرة وتدريجيا بدأت بتعذيبهن ..!
وبعدها رزقت بابنها الوحيد باول بعد بناتها الثلاث آنا و أورسولا وكاترينا​ 
.." الخادم جانوس"..
وقد ساعدها خادمها الأعرج جانوس في عمليات تعذيبهن .. والذي كان بمثابة المساعد لها
.." وفاة زوجها "..
في عام 1604 توفي زوجها .. وبعد أربعة أسايبيع انتقلت إلى فيينا .. وبدأت تقضي
أوقاتها كلها في ممتلكاتها في في صربيا وسلوفاكيا
.."بداية مشوار التعذيب ..! "..
بدأت أمرأة شريرة تدعى آنا دارفوليا بالعمل مع اليزابيث . .فأقنعتها بطرد أم زوجها الراحل 
مع أبنائها الأربعة .. عندها سادت حريتها المطلقة في التعذيب كيف تشاء ..
وزادت وحشيتها في قتل الفتيات العذراوات ..
.." طرق تعذيبها "..
استخدمت أليزابيث طرق تعذيب شنيعة .. منها :
1- قطع أصبعهن بالمقص
2- غرس دبابيس في شفتهن العليا والسفلى وفي أجزاء من أجسامهن وتحت أظافرهن
3- اخراج الفتيات أيام الشتاء في الصقيع والبرد . وسكب الماء البارد عليهم . .وجعلهن يتجمدن حتى الموت
4- ارغام الفتيات على إمساك نقود محمرة من شدة التسخين
5- كانت اليزابيث تضع يدها في فم احدى الفتيات وتسحب زوايا فنمها حتى تتمزق
6- تترك الفتاة تكمل واجباتها بالقصر وهي عارية على مرأى الرجال
.." مصاصة الدماء .. إليزابيث ..! "..
بعد أن بلغت اليزابيث سن الـ 43 بدأت التجاعيد تزحف إلى وجهها . فاستعانت بأطباء عديدين 
لكن ذلك لم يجدي .. فأشارت عليها احدى الساحرات الشريرات بشرب دم فتاة عذراء 
وعلى الفور أمرت حراسها بجلب فتاة عذراء كل يوم من أجل أن تشرب دمائهن ..
وفي جوف الليل كانت الكونتيسة وأصدقاؤها يجوبون الأرياف بحثا عن فتيات 
لاستخدامهن في حمامها الدموي ..! والدم الأفضل تحتفظ به مشروبا لها ..
ويقال أنها كانت تأكل لحوم الفتيات لتكسب جسمها شبابهن وكانت تدهن بشرتها 
بدمائهم ظنا منها أن ذلك يوقف زحف التجاعيد ويحافظ على نضارة بشرتها​ 
.." مصاصة دماء عذراوات الأسر النبيلة ..! "..
بعد مرور 5 سنوات لم تلحظ إليزابيث أي تقدم .. فاستشارت ساحرتها ..
فأخبرتها أن دم بنات الفلاحين لا يجدي .. وعليها بأخذ دم الفتيات صغيرات السن من 
الأسر المالكة .. عندها كانت اليزابيث تختطفهن أو تدعوهن .. وتغتنم الفرصة المناسبة 
لقتلهن وشرب دمائهن ..!
.." اكتشاف مصاصة الدماء "..
وصلت أخبار إليزابيث إلى الامبراطور الهنغاري ماثياس الثاني ..الذي أمر بإحضارها ..
وبالطبع لايمكن أخذ القصاص منها بحكم أنها من 
الطبقة الاستقراطية .. 
لكن البرلمان سن قانونا جديدا حتى لا يمكنها الافلات بفعلتها بعد أن اعترفت في 
التحقيقات أنها قتلت 600 فتاة من الفتيات الفقيرات و 25 من العائلة المالكة ..!
.." نهاية اليزابيث باثوري .. مصاصة الدماء "..
تم الحكم على مساعديها وساحرتها بالاعدام حرقا .. أما هيا فقد أفلتت من الحكم بسبب
أصولها النبيلة .. لكنها حبست في غرفة في قصرها وكانت تأكل الفتات الذي كان يدفع 
إليها من خلال القضبان .. وفي عام 1614 قتلت على يد أحد حراسها ..!

*http://jawwad.org/topics*​


----------



## جيلان (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بحب الاساطير جدا وخصوصا الاغريقية منها
شكرا انى على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## فتون (2 يناير 2011)

روووووووووعة ها المجهود
مشكووورة يامميزة


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2011)

_*موضوع راائع 
مجهود جميل جداا
 شكراا جداا​*_


----------



## اني بل (30 يناير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> بحب الاساطير جدا وخصوصا الاغريقية منها
> شكرا انى على الموضوع الرائع


 
ربنا يباركك ياغالية


----------



## اني بل (30 يناير 2011)

فتون قال:


> روووووووووعة ها المجهود
> مشكووورة يامميزة


 
ميرسي للمرور


----------



## اني بل (30 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> _*موضوع راائع ​*_*
> مجهود جميل جداا
> 
> شكراا جداا​*


 
ميرسي كثثير


----------



## اني بل (30 يناير 2011)

*حوريات البحر*







*الإنسان لم يعش فوق اليابسة على الدوام؛ فشعوب كثيرة مازالت تعيش فوق الماء وتقضي حياتها فوق *
*أكواخ عائمة أو قوارب صغيرة.. وقبل أيام شاهدت لقطة تلفزيونية طريفة عن شعب الباتايك في *
*سارواك بأندونيسيا؛ فهذا الشعب - مثل شعوب بدائية كثيرة في آسيا - يعيش في أكواخ ترتكز على أعمدة طويلة فوق المستنقعات والبحيرات الضحلة. وفي اللقطة التي شاهدتها خرجت الأم إلى شرفة الكوخ لتنادي أطفالها (ليس من الشارع أو ملعب الحي) بل من المياه الضحلة حول الكوخ نفسه، وقد استجاب لصوتها ثلاثة أطفال ظهروا من تحت الماء فجأة لم يتجاوز سن أصغرهم الأربعة أعوام. وبعد أن انتهوا من تناول الغداء قفزوا الواحد تلو الآخر إلى الماء مجدداً - حيث لا يابسة يعرفونها ولا شارع يلعبون فيه!!!. وقل الشيء نفسه عن قبائل الأمازون في البرازيل، وصيادي الأسماك في دلتا النيجر، وعرب الأهوار في جنوب العراق - الذين اعتقد الفرس أنهم قادرون على التنفس تحت الماء!!.*
*٭ على أي حال؛ في حين أصبح وجود هذه الجماعات معروفا ومسلّماً به يصعب تأكيد وجود حوريات الماء أو عيش مجموعات بشرية تحت البحر.*
*فحول العالم تؤمن شعوب كثيرة بوجود حوريات البحر وتعطيها نفس الملامح والصفات.. والغريب هو تشابه الوقائع والشهادات بين مجتمعات لا يوجد بينها اتصال جغرافي أو حتى تاريخي. فكما يؤمن سكان الفيليبين بوجود الحوريات يؤمن بها شعب القرم في البحر الأسود، والأسكيمو في شمال كندا، وقبائل السود في غينيا الجديدة، وصيادو الاسماك في مستنقعات القصب بشمال مصر.. وتتفق الشهادات حول رؤية حورية جميلة نصفها امرأة ونصفها سمكة تملك عيوناً كبيرة وجدائل طويلة، وغالباً ما يراها الصيادون تطل برأسها من الماء فجأة أو تجلس على إحدى الصخور البعيدة تمشط جدائلها الذهبية. *
*وكثيراً ما يسحرن بجمالهن رجلاً - من الصيادين - فيقفز نحوهن فيأخذنه معهن الى اعماق البحر!!.*
*٭ وكان الرحالة العربي علي بن الحسين (المسعودي) قد تحدث عن حوريات البحر وذكر عنهن قصصاً عجيبة. وقال انهن يظهرن للصيادين في بحر الروم وإنهن ذوات حُسن وجمال ولهن أثداء وشعور كبنات حواء - ويقال إنهن يظهرن في بحيرة رشيد وبرلس قرب دلئا النيل.*
*كما تحدث المؤرخ القزويني عن جماعة من الصيادين أسروا اثنتين من «بنات الماء» فتزوج بهما اثنان. فأما الأول فوثق بصاحبته حتى إذا غفل عنها قفزت الى الماء وهربت منه. أما الثاني فكان يربطها دائما (!!) فعاشت معه زمناً طويلاً وولدت له ولداً كأنه فلقة القمر. وذات يوم ركبوا القارب ولم يربطها على غير عادته فقفزت الى الماء تاركة ابنها على المركب فأسف عليها أسفاً عظيماً. وبعد أعوام كان الرجل وابنه يصطادان في القارب حين أطلت من الماء فجأة ورمت لهما عدداً كبيراً من الياقوت والجواهر ثم اختفت الى الأبد.*
*٭ وشبيه لهذه القصة ذكرها ابن زولاق في تاريخه عن رجل من المغرب علقت في شباكه حورية لم ير الناس أجمل منها. وقد عاش معها أربعة أعوام أنجبت له ولداً دعاه الناس «يوسف» من جماله وحسن خلقته. ومنذ تزوج بها حرم الصياد على نفسه نزول البحر خشية هربها ولكنه ذات يوم أخذها في مركب للمسافرين فقفزت الى البحر مع يوسف فجن جنون الرجل وكاد يرمي نفسه خلفها لولا أن تداركه أهل المركب!!.*
*- قد تكون هذه مجرد أساطير يشترك فيها العالم..*
*- وقد تكون مجرد أمنيات لصيادين جمعت بينهم التعاسة وسهر الليل.*
*- ولكن الأوصاف المتشابهة لحوريات البحر - وانتشارها الواسع بين شعوب الأرض - يجعلنا نفترض وجود أصل مشترك بينها..*
*هذا الأصل قد لا يتجاوز الفقمة والدولفين وعجول البحر التي تبدو من بعيد كحوريات الأساطي*


*http://jawwad.org/topics/حوريات_البحر/*​


----------



## اني بل (30 يناير 2011)

*الأمازونيات*








الأمازونيات هم شعب من المقاتلات النساء، وهن أول من سخر الحصان لأغراض القتال كما تروي الأسطورة. تبرز الأمازونيات في عدة ثقافات كالميثولوجيا الإغريقية.

تواجدهن:
الأمازونيات ارتبطن بمناطق متعددة كآسيا وشمال أفريقيا أو بشكل أدق تامزغا القديمة
و تامازغا هي مصطلح أمازيغي يعني أرض الأمازيغ بمعنى شمال أفريقيا و تمتد من واحة سيوة في مصر شرقا حتى جزر الكناري غربا و من سواحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط شمال حتى نهر السينغال جنوبا .. والرسومات في الصحراء تحكي عن نساء مقاتلات أي أمازونيات وهي عبارة عن رسومات تبرز نساء محاربات. وحسب الأسطورة مقطوعة الثدي، وأهم لوحة هي لوحة الفسيفساء المكتشفة في شمال سوريا والتي تمثل مقاتلات أمازونيات.
و لكن لم تؤكد الحفريات الاثرية حتى الوقت الراهن على وجود شعب قوامه نساء مقاتلات كالامازونيات مثلما جاء في الاساطير الاغريقية القديمة، فهناك مع ذلك ادلة غير مباشرة تشير الى ان موطنهن كان عند نهر ترمودون كما كتب المؤرخ الاغريقي هيرودوت. وقد اكتشف بالفعل في ذلك المكان تل مرتفع كان بمثابة حصن منيع كما وجدت حفرة غير مألوفة استخدمت فيما يعتقد لاداء الطقوس والمراسم الدينية وهو ما يدل على ان المنطقة كانت مأهولة في زمن ما، لكن ليس من المؤكد ان اهاليها كانوا من نساء الامازون اللائي كتب عنهن هيرودوت فقد قال ان الأمازونيات قد تواجدن فعلا في حضارة اليونان القديمة. في حين جازف بعض العلماء الآخرين بالقول ان النّساء المحاربات هن جنود الفرس الذكور الذين حلقوا لحاهم وتنكّروا كنساء في المعركة.

ففي الأساطير اليونانية هن: قبيلة من المقاتلات الإناث تعيش في كابادوكيا في آسيا الصغرى

التسمية:
كلمة «امازونكا» هي كلمة يونانية تعني ذات الثدي الواحد.
تقول الاسطورة ان المرأة الامازونية كانت تلجأ الى كي صدر ابنتها منذ سن الطفولة لكي يضمر احد الثديين حتى لا يعيقها مستقبلا عن استخدام القوس والاسهم في الرماية..
والنسوة الامازونيات حاولن بشتى الطرق نبذ انوثتهن للخروج بمظهر المقاتلات المتمرسات.

كانت الامازونيات تتزاوجن من رجال قبائل بعيدا عنهن، ثم يحتفظن بالمواليد الفتيات فقط ويقتلن البنين ، أو يعودوا إلى آبائهم . وتظهر الأمازونيات في الأساطير مع هرقل ، وبرسيوس ، وبلزفون وثيوس – مع أن هولاء جميعا قاتلوا ضدهن . بل إن ثيسوس خطف هيبوليتا ملكة الأمازون . وهناك ملكة أخرى منهن ساعدت أهل طروادة في الحرب وقتلها أخيل .

وفي الميثولوجيا الأمازيغية أمازونيات عدة:
آثينا :

آثينا (الاسم الإغريقي) هي إلهة الحكمة والقوة وإلهة الحرب وحامية المدينة. تبرز آثينا في ميثولوجيا حضارات مختلفة كالحضارة الأمازيغية والإغريقية.


أصول آثينا المختلفة :
• يعرفها الرومان باسم مينيرفا ، تروي الأساطير الإغريقية أن أحد الآلهة اخبر زيوس بأن زوجته ميتس وكانت حاملا منه سوف تلد له ولدا ويكون أقوى من ، فابتلع زيوس متس ليحول دون تحقيق النبوءة ، وما أن فعل ذلك حتى أصابه صداع شديد، اضطر بعدها هيفايستوس ابن زيوس من هيرا وإله الحدادة إلى إن يضربه بفأس على رأسه فشهقا وخرجت منه أثينا بكامل لباسها أسلحتها تصرخ صرخات الحرب.
وعرفت بأنها ربة الحرب وحامية المدن وخاصة أثينا التي سميت باسمه ،وكانت ربة الحكمة والزراعة ومانحة الزيتون إلى البشر ومن أحب الأشياء إليها الزيتون والبومة والديك والثعبان فهي أنعمت على البشر فوهبتهم شجرة الزيتون، وأقيم لها أكبر معبد عرفه الإغريق في تاريخهم ، وهو معبد البارثينون على هضبة الاكروبول في أثينا ، ويعد عيدها من أهم الأعياد في بلاد الإغريق.

• حسب الميثولوجيا الأمازيغية فإن آثينا هي ابنة بوصيدون إله البحر الأمازيغي وبحيرة تريتونيس. وعينيها زرقاوتان شأنهما شأن أبيها بوصيدون.
•أما حسب الميثولوجيا الإغريقية فإن آثينا هي ابنة زيوس إله الحرب والسماء وأب الآلهة غير أن آثينا أقدم من زيوس والآلهة الأولمبية الاثني عشر حيث تصنف آثينا.
o حسب بيدج في كتابه آلهة مصر فإن آثينا إفريقية الأصل وهي جزء من الآلهة الثلاثية الليبية أي الأمازيغية التي تتكون من بالاس وآثينا ومادوسا.
o هيرودوت يجعل أصلها أمازيغيا، أما أفلاطون فيعرفها بنيت الأمازيغية، وبالفعل فقد تم الربط بين الإلهتين،
o أما البعض الآخر فيرى أن آثينا هي نفسها مادوسا الأمازونية ألأمازيغية الأًصل والتي تبرز أيضا في الميثولوجيا الإغريقية.
• في مصر القديمة فقد كانت آثينا لقبا للإله إيزيس زوجة وأخت أوزيريس.


وميدوسا.:
ميدوسا أو ميدوزا أو ماتيس هي إله الحكمة والثعابين الأمازيغية وأحد الأمازونيات الأمازيغيات التي سكنت شمال أفريقيا أو بمعنى أدق تامزغا أو ليبيا القديمة التي تمتد من المغرب الحالي إلى غرب مصر القديمة. كما شكلت أحد الأجزاء الثلاثة للآلهة الثلاثية الليبية أي الأمازيغية.

وميدوزا تبرز أيضا في ثقافات كالإغريق بل أن ميدوزا تكاد لاتعرف إلا من الميثولوجيا الإغريقية، غير أن الكتاب الإغريق يكادوا يجمعون على ميدوسا ليبية.
ميدوزا كانت في البدء بنتا جميلة، غير أنها مارست الحب مع بوصيدون في معبد آثينا وهذا ماجعل آثينا تغضب، فحولتها إلى امرأة بشعة المظهر كما حولت شعرها إلى ثعابين وكان كل من ينظر إلى وجهها يتحول إلى حجر. وبما أن ميدوسا كانت قابلة للموت فقد تمكن برسيوس بمساعدة هرمس، حسب الميثولوجيا الإغريقية من القضاء عليها وقطع رأسها لما نظر إلى صورة انعكاسها في درع آثينا، وأهدى رأسها لآثينا التي كانت قد ساعدته وقامت بوضعه على درعهاالمسمى بالأيغيس.
أنجبت ميدوزا من بوصيدون طفلين.
وإذا كانت هناك تفسيرات متعددة لاسم أمازونية فإن التفسيرات الحالية تميل إلى اعتبار هذا الاسم أمازيغ الأصل وربط باسم أمازيغ أو أيمازيغن، وهو الاسم الذي يسمي بهم الأمازيغ أنفسهم ويرى البعض أن تيهيا الملقبة بالكاهنة هي إحدى الأمازونيات الأمازيغيات اللواتي قدن الأمازيغ ضد الغزوات الأجنبية بنجاح لمدة من الزمن.


والأمازيغ:

هم شعب يسكن شمال أفريقيا غرب النيل وغالب الأمم عليها. وأثبت علماء الجينات أن الجد الجامع لهذه السلالة عاش فقط ل 5600 سنة مضت، مما يفتح سؤالا عن الشعب القديم الذي انبثقت منه هذه السلالة، وفي عام 2007 اكتشف باحثون أوروبيون مجوهرات حجرية ملونة بمادة نباتية قرب مدينة فكيك المغربية، وقدروا عمر المستويات الأركيولوجية التي وجدت فيها هذه المجوهرات البدائية ب 82.000 سنة. وهذا يؤشر على قدم وجود الإنسان بشمال أفريقيا، ويطرح سؤال عن السلالات التي مرت عبر شمال أفريقيا في الزمن الغابر.

تيهيا:

ملكة أمازيغية حكمت شمال أفريقيا ولدت و عاشت في جبال الاوراس بالجزائر وكانت مثالاً ساطعاً على قوة الشخصية والحنكة والفطنة والدهاء في تسيير دواليب الحكم , حكمت لخمس وثلاثين سنة وعاشت مائة وسبع وعشرين سنة قبل أن تقتل على يد الفاتح الإسلامي حسان بن النعمان عام 74 هـ.
قد تنازعت الأقوام اسم هذه الزعيمة الشجاعة لحد بعض الكتاب اليهود سموها ديبورا وهو اسم يهودي معروف أو كهينا نسبة إلى اسم الكوهن أما الكتاب العرب فيلصقون بها جميع الصفات المحطة بالإنسان بسبب مواجهتها للفاتحين العرب وعدم قبولها بالتسليم في أراضي البربر لصالح الغزاة القادمون من الشرق برايها.

يمكننا القول إن "تيهيا تابنة نيفان" هي امرأة أمازيغية جزائرية أظهرت جدارتها وقوتها وكفاءتها في تحمل المسؤولية غير أنه لا توجد دلائل تثبت لنا إذا كانت هناك نساء حكمن الجزائر قبلها أم لا ما دامت المصادر التاريخية الموجودة لا تكشف عن تاريخ الأمازيغ القديم الا القليل

نهر الأمازون:
عندما استكشف فرانسيسكو دي أوريلانا نهر كبيرا في رحلته لاستكشاف المناطق المجهولة شرق كيتو حكى انه قابل نساءا محاربات ووصفهن كما توصف الأمازونيات ما حدا بأوريلانا بتسمية النهر نهر الأمازون.

و فرانسيسكو دي أوريلاناهو :
جندي أسباني استكشف نهر الأمازون. أصله من تروخيلو في أسبانيا حيث ولد تقريبا عام 1511 واشترك مع فرانسيسكو بيزارو في غزو البيرو عام 1535 وذهب إلى غواياكيل وأصبح حاكمها عام 1538 وعندما قام أخ فرانسيسكو والمدعو غونزالو بيزارو بالتحضير لحملة استكشافية للمناطق غرب كيتو فتم تعيين اوريلانا كملازم وتم إرساله قبل البعثة الرئيسية ليجلب المؤن فاخذ سفينة مع 50 رجلا فوصل لتقاطع نهري نابو ومارانيون وعندما أقنعه رجاله باستحالة العودة استمر باستكشاف الأمازون حيث ذهب مع التيار ووصل إلى مصب النهر في أغسطس 1542 وذهب إلى ترينيداد ورجع إلى أسبانيا وحكى عن كميات من الذهب والقرفة ونساء شعب الأمازون في الأساطير اليونانية فأعطاه الاسم المعروف به.
أراد اوريلانا أخذ حق استكشاف النهر والأراضي التي استكشفها ولكن بسبب المشاكل مع البرتغال حول المنطقة أعطته أسبانيا بعض المساعدة دون دعم رسمي وانتهت الرحلة بشكل كارثي حيث تاهوا في الطريق إلى أمريكا وسفينتهم انقلبت قرب مصب النهر ولكنه كان قد غرق وكان ذلك في نوفمبر 1546.

اما كيتو هي عاصمة الاكوادور

سمات الأمازونيات :

كانت الأمازونيات جنسا من المحاربات الشرسات.
ربين بنظام تربية خاصة فقد كانت الأنثى تربى منذ الصغر لتكون محاربة، حيث تخضع لحرق الثدي الأيسر منذ صغرها، لتسهيل استخدام القوس، باعتباره السلاح الرئيس في مجتمع الأمازونيات، الى جانب الليبريس وهو فأس مزدوج الرأس، إضافة الى درع على شكل هلال. وقيل أن الأمازونيات قد استطعن ترويض الأحصنة وركوبها قبل فترة طويلة مما فعل اليونان. مما اعطاهن القدرة للمضيّ في المعركة وخوض حروب اكثر شراسة.


تذكر بعض المصادر أنّه كانت هناك ملكتان في مجتمع الأمازونيات, واحدة تختص بشوؤن الحكم المحلّيّة وأخرى تتولى مسائل الحرب. وكانت مستعمرات الأمازونيات مرهوبة الجانب من قبل اليونان, وقد استحضر الزعيم الاسبرطي ليكورجوس لاحقا ميراث الأمازونيات من الانتصارات والشراسة في الحرب إبان كتابته لدستور مدينة إسبرطة.​


----------

